# My First Yote.............and what a day



## kiddmen57 (Oct 13, 2006)

The treee amigos bagged two yotes today, one of whcih was my first one.

We got out to Arivaca in So. Arizona around daybreak, and headed back into hunting area. We were a bit skeptical at first since there were bow hunters on quads scouting the area. But we went to our first calling spot over looking a valley. A raven came over to check us out, but after 20 minutes we hadnt seen or heard anything. So on to the next spot.

The three of us spread out, and Shaun begins calling. It is important here to note that none of us had facemasks, so we were a bit overexposed. After a few minutes we hear a close pack begin to bark rampantly, but alas, they must have seen us on the ridge and the barks faded. Then to my left a shot rang out. Turns out one of the guys, Frank, had a young yote walk 15 yards in front of him, easily taken out. So the day was going well.

than we drove around a bit more, we spotted a group of ravens on the ground and noticed a dead cow. We drove around to the opposite side of the valley, and set up on a ridge overlooking where the cow was. I crouched in front of a small dead tree, basically completely exposed, but I removed one of my layers of camo and used it as a half face mask. Again Shaun started his calling sequence. After a few minutes, I see to my left (I was the farthest left to the calling valley) three yotes running towards me. I slowly raise my gun, spooked one, but he continued towards me, as they came in I tried to align at them, spooking one once more, but again, they must not have noticed me sitting there. Two passed about 2-3 yard in front of me headed for Shaun. I couldnt get a shot off. Then I notice a third about 50 yards away, it is staring me down, but begins to walk laterally in front of me. i give a quick bark, it stops, and Bang, down it went. Clean hit to the lung heart region. Alas this spooked the other two and both Shaun and Frank missed thioer shots of the yotes on the run.

It was a great frist yote, and thanks to Shauns calling, a sucessful day. Definately see another trip out there.

Here is a pic of my .223 and my yote on the left









Here is me on the left with my yote, and Frank on the right with his yote









And Shaun with both yotes (thanks to his calling)


----------



## squirrel sniper101 (Nov 13, 2006)

wow those are some nice yotes

nice shooting :sniper:


----------



## not2muchxperience (Dec 14, 2006)

Congratz!!!
What gun is that? and what calls were you using?


----------



## Jrbhunter (May 24, 2006)

I hunted Arivaca back in October, some beautiful country there... especially to the West where you can get some elevation!

Good shooting.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Nice work keep it up!


----------



## kiddmen57 (Oct 13, 2006)

not2muchxperience said:


> What gun is that? and what calls were you using?


It is an H&R .223 with heavy barrel. A bushnell banner 6-18 x 50AO scope tops it off. I did the camo paint job myself. A single shot, break open rifle, like a Thompson Center. As for the calls, I am not quite sure. I know it was a couple different open reed rabbit in distress calls, a small one and a medium one. Both cheap plastic though.

here is a better pic of the gun


----------



## not2muchxperience (Dec 14, 2006)

that's an awesome paint job


----------

